# Tech 2 or Tech II Scanner who makes the best one



## snookman007 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a Tech II and want input on which is the best one out there?

Thanks for the input

snookman007


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd like to have one as well, but they're a few thousand dollars beyond my budget.


----------



## snookman007 (Apr 14, 2009)

snookman007 said:


> I am looking to purchase a Tech II and want input on which is the best one out there?
> 
> Thanks for the input
> 
> ...


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

What kind of vehicles are you going to use it on? The Tech2 only does GM vehicles.


----------



## andycjx (Apr 23, 2009)

resonable price and poweful technical support: auto diagnostic tools: gm tech2, mb star200, bmw gt1, bmw opps, luanch x431, autoboss V30


----------



## andycjx (Apr 23, 2009)

email: andyjiaxu(at)hotmail(dot)com
yahoo:jiaxu_chen(at)yahoo(dot)com
msn: andyjiaxu(at)hotmail(dot)com
mobile:0086-13417300945


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Not entirely sure why you've included your email address and other contact info, but to protect your privacy, i've changed them to hide them from spambots.

For future reference, if you post them out in the open like that, you're going to get a TON of spam.

You might want to edit your phone number out as well, i have no clue who'll get their hands on that and abuse it. Since this site is very high in google's index, your number could be found very easily if you post it here.


----------



## cindyauto (May 23, 2012)

The GM Tech2 is identical tester GM Specialists use to identify GM automobiles. The Vetronix Tech 2 includes Authentic GM software and offers support for on-board diagnostics on all GM systems 1999 through 2012


--------------------
You may want to look at this....
tech 2 scanner


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This three year old post is closed.

BG


----------

